# Well after a few weeks of hunting we now have a new piggie xx



## bbear690 (Nov 23, 2010)

Ginger has come from a friend, he is 8 weeks, we picked him up last night so the kids didn't want to handle him as they where in bed, i couldn't resist giving him a little hug lol, he settled on his own last night and this morning my husband and i let them have a sniff and all seemed great so i have got my dogs puppy pen put some hide areas in and let them in together and they are doing fine

Fluffy is sniffing and doing a little humping but no teeth grinding and seems to lile him

my question is how long should i do this for before allowing them in the cage together full time xx they seem very friendly


----------

